# TUG Helpful Video Guide #6: How to search for ads in the TUG Timeshare Marketplace!



## TUGBrian (Aug 19, 2015)

http://youtu.be/H0pZrD9zD9s

this video discusses the TUG classified search tool and shows you some quick and helpful tips on narrowing down and search for exactly what you are looking for when searching Timeshare Resales and Rentals on TUG!

With thousands of ads in the marketplace at any given time, this quick and easy search tool lets you find exactly what you are looking for within seconds!

Hope many members and non members find this video (and the tool) helpful in locating the ads they are looking for!


----------

